# 2003 Kodiak 400 2wd no spark



## Tspad (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello all, 

I'm new to MIMB and am looking for some help. I have a no spark condition on a 2003 Kodiak 400 2wd. I'm currently working with a Haynes manual witch is okay, but it lacks some details with the wiring diagram. Does anybody know where I can download a manual with more details in the wiring schematics. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's one on ebay:

Yamaha Kodiak 400 Manual | eBay


----------



## Tspad (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks or the quick reply. I wasn't sure if that one will have a pin out of the components or if it would be like the diagrams in my Haynes manual .


----------

